# Verfügbarkeit der Corsair K95 RGB - Platinum in Deutschland



## SnamiBog (7. April 2017)

*Verfügbarkeit der Corsair K95 RGB - Platinum in Deutschland*

Hallo Leute,
Hallo Corsair Team,

kann schon ungefähr abgeschätzt werden, wann wir mit der Corsair Gaming CH-9127014-DE K95 Platinum rechnen dürfen? (MX-Speed Switches)

Bisher kann man sich diese ja leider nur über die offizielle Website bestellen bzw. ist sie nur dort auf Lager. Da mir dies aber ein zu großer Aufwand ist, falls sie mal irgendwelche Fehler bekommt bzw. auch noch ordentlich Versand drauf kommt, wollte ich auf einen deutschen Händler warten.

Eventuell weiß man ja schon etwas in diese Richtung  

Danke. 

Freundliche Grüße


----------

